

Best CRM for measuring and reporting? - im_asl

What's the best simple CRM tool with solid reporting metrics?
======
DeanSavoy
You may want to consider web crm www.worketc.com, as for me it is the best CRM
for managing my sales and it provides detailed reports of my projects. A Gantt
chart view of the sales and project funnel is a big help --it saves me from
time-consuming report preparation every time there is a management committee
meeting.

